# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: King of Kings

## AquaticQuotient.com

One of the UKs best known discus breeding and showing celebrities shares some of his secrets to success. Nathan Hill meets Chen of Chens Discus.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

